# Why can I not find a used hood & front bumper for a 64 lemans



## PHIL.V (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been online for hours and cant find anything! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, try this guy, he is parting out 5-64's

1964 pontiac GTO Tri power DRIVER FENDER ONLY: eBay Motors (item 230530333969 end time Oct-24-10 21:01:22 PDT)


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have a 64 front bumper decent for a core . Let me know if you want pics. send me your email .thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

PHIL.V said:


> I have been online for hours and cant find anything! PLEASE HELP!


Only HOURS ??, some of us search for months and YEARS to find the right part. Have patience young padwon...
Oh, welcome to the forum....:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, where you out of????????????? LES


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Phil V I sent you a PM. Know of a tempest/lemans hood in the chicago area.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Only HOURS ??, some of us search for months and YEARS to find the right part. Have patience young padwon...
> Oh, welcome to the forum....:cheers


:agree:lol: like the rare and elusive NOS 67 GTO quarter panels pre-haps??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

e-bay item# 380277826393


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have a not 100% perfect replated un-installed front bumper foe a 64 , if interested send email for info./pics. thanks


----------

